# Cardinal Tetras White patches



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I just bought 8 cardinal tetras for my tank and one died last night (i didnt see anything obviously wrong with it, just another tetra sort of bugging it a little too much). But today i noticed that one fish has a white discolored mouth and cant seem to close it. Almost like his snout was rubbed off and its all pale now. The fish isnt eating, but the other 6 are. I was wondering if this might be that acclaimed tetra disease that i have heard of killing tetras off. Is there anyway to cure it? 

(By the way i am sure this is not ick)


----------

